# The Who touring this fall...



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Several Canadian dates... tix on sale on Monday. :wave: 

Pete


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

Pricey, but I got two tix on the floor.


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Are they coming to Montreal?
Benee Wafers


----------



## Dirty_Frank (Feb 13, 2006)

I was disapointed with the pricing of the shows.

I'm sorry, but I'm not dishing out just under $200 for a mediocre seat to see the Pete and Roger variety hour.  


Too bad, because I'm a pretty big Who fan.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Madness. Where will it end. Fortunately I have seen them about 3 times before. Will give this tour a miss.

Fri	09/15/06 Ottawa, ON Scotiabank Place 
Sat	09/30/06 London, ON John Labatt Centre 
Tue	10/03/06 Winnipeg, MB MTS Centre 
Thu	10/05/06 Calgary, AB Pengrowth Saddledome 
Fri	10/06/06 Edmonton, AB Rexall Place 
Sun	10/08/06 Vancouver, BC General Motors Place
Mon	12/04/06 Toronto, ON Air Canada Centre


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

are the black eyed peas opening for the who in ottawa?


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Who shmoo. If Paul and Ringo went on tour would it be the Beatles?


----------

